

Ask HN: Is "Transcendent Man" worth watching ? - huhtenberg

Has anyone watched the "Transcendent Man" movie ? Would you recommend it or is it nothing special (as in "the trailer was more interesting") ?<p>Thanks
======
rms
I'd like to see it. Is it showing somewhere?

~~~
huhtenberg
"Early 2010" as per their Twitter feed, but there was a private screening at
Google yesterday and that's why I asked.

------
geuis
The movie hasn't been released yet. I created some of the Second Life video
that is supposed to appear in the final cut of the film. From the pre-release
footage I've seen so far it is worth watching. Some of it is a reiteration of
Kurzweil's last book, but there is some new material as well. If your
intimately familiar with Kurzweil it won't all be that new but it is worth
watching.

